# having a missed miscarriage??? blighted ovum?? but high progesterone anyway??



## cammiekim (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi, everyone.

I'll put the big question up front, as I got a little long winded with the story...

Does anyone know, if I've had/am having a missed miscarriage or have a blighted ovum, could my progesterone levels still be quite high? And my hGc levels that are reasonably high, but not nearly as high as they should be if I'm as far along as I think? I don't know the actual numbers (as the midwife left a message but I missed her call...







).

I saw the midwife for the first time today, and it sounds like I've had a missed miscarriage or maybe blighted ovum (my assumption, not her words), but she's holding out for the possibility that I'm wrong with my dates, by 2-4 weeks, which I just don't think is possible... I'd love your wisdom here, as I'm not sure what to think...

My last period started Feb 27, which is almost 9 weeks ago. About ten days after that, dh and I tried (hard!







to conceive for about a week straight before giving it a rest. I am pretty sure we didn't have sex even once in the following month. March 24 I had super, super light, brief spotting (and I never spot), which I assumed was implantation bleeding. March 26 I took a few home preg tests and all were positive. Now today, April 28, the midwife did a transvaginal u/s for the first time and there was no heartbeat and she said she "would like to see more at this point." I was so shocked I didn't even know what to ask, really. I did manage to ask what she did see, and she just said "I might be seeing what looks like the very beginning of a pregnancy," and seemed to imply that maybe it stopped some time ago. At the same time, she kept harping on the idea that maybe I was way off with my dates. I'm not, though, for sure.

My cycle is relative regular at about 28 weeks. I'm still breastfeeding, though infrequently, my 38 month old, if that means anything.

The midwife sent me for a blood test and said to follow up with another in two days. My thinking was that was just a formality, because if she's not getting a heartbeat at almost 9 weeks, the pregnancy obviously isn't viable. But then she called back and left a message (i missed the call!!) saying "your progesterone levels are nice and high, and your hGc levels are about what they should be if you're 4-6 weeks pregnant, and if that's the case, we wouldn't necessarily expect to have seen or heard much today anyway." She was (somewhat annoyingly) upbeat...

Now, no matter what, we're counting the pregnancy weeks from the start of last period, right? I mean, i probably *conceived* six weeks ago, but that's beside the point, right?

Does anyone know, if I've had/am having a missed miscarriage or have a blighted ovum, could my progesterone levels still be quite high? And my hGc levels that high (that is, highish, but not as high as they should be)? PLUS, I'm having morning sickness like mad, have been for at least the last three weeks, and it hasn't let up a bit...

I'll have the other blood test on Wed, but the waiting and worrying, and assuming but not being 100% sure that I've miscarried, is killing me...

Thanks in advance. I'm going to go cuddle into bed with my sweet gift of a three year old now...


----------



## jprivora (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm sorry that you are going through this right now. I know waiting for answers is the hardest thing. I went through something similar and just wanted to share my blighted ovum story.
I found out at almost 8 weeks that I had a blighted ovum. The ultrasound technician said that I had a sac measuring 5 weeks 6 days or so and I knew right away something was wrong since my husband travels a lot and there was no way I was off by 2 weeks. It was confirmed that I had a blighted ovum and my hcg levels were monitored until they reached 0. The doctor was hopeful initially since my levels were quite high (around 32000 which I think was normal for how far along I was). I was nauseous and looked pregnant for about two weeks after I found out and as my hcg levels started to decrease I felt and looked less pregnant and it was quite obvious I was going to miscarry. My hcg levels finally reached 0 in March and I miscarried the placenta at the beginning of March.
That is my story regarding a blighted ovum, I guess the main thing is, you know when you had sex and how far along you should be, when you got the positive test and such. For me, I knew right away, which sucked since everyone around was still hopeful.
I hope that it works out for you and your little one. All the best.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

the beginning of a pg is such a hard time.
As many here know, nothing can tell you everything is fine (many have a "normal" u/s to later find the baby died just days later).
on that note, many have "iffy" # and go one to have a healthy child.

in your situation there's not much you can "know" right now, getting your #'s within 48-72hrs will show if the #'s are rising (necessary for hcg, prog - you just don't want to go too low, <9). This testing is normal for women with concerns and would be warrented in your situation.
No matter what the results, you will probably have an u/s in a week to check to see if there is more development.
Combining the blood work with the u/s will most likely determine what's going on.


----------

